# “MORO MENOR ROBA UNA EXCAVADORA DELANTE DE LA POLICÍA, DESRTROZA UNA IGLESIA , Y LO TIENE QUE BAJAR A PUÑETAZOS UN CALBO



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)

Al final se ve otra escena con la policia mirando, imaginaos que se lleva a alguien por delante mientras estos hijos de puta no hacían nada.




El menor de 15 años, que se subió a una excavadora, recorrió Pollença y provocó daños en la parroquia de la Mare de Deu dels Àngels, fue bajado de la máquina a puñetazos por un varón.
Así se puede ver en un vídeo grabado por los testigos que pudieron presenciar el incidenteprovocado en el pueblo mallorquín en la madrugada del 25 al 26 de diciembre.
El joven, acompañado de su grupo de amigos, consiguió arrancar una excavadora y se paseó por el pueblo. En el final de su recorrido, el brazo hidráulico de la excavadora provocó daños en la fachada de la parroquia mediante el martillo percutor; unos daños, que a día de hoy, siguen acaparando las miradas de los ciudadanos que se pasean por la zona donde ocurrieron los hechos.
Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. No obstante, apuntan a que el impacto contra la iglesia se habría producido justo en el momento en el que una persona mayor empieza a agredir al joven para bajarle de la máquina, hecho que provocó que se perdiese el control de la misma y se impactase el brazo contra la infraestructura.
Posteriormente, la Policía Local del municipio acudió al lugar y se llevaron al menor, que debido a su edad, quedó a disposición de sus padres.
RECORRIDO DE LA EXCAVADORA
La excavadora estaba situada en el Convento de Sant Domingo, ya que en las calles del centro histórico de Pollença se está realizando unnuevo empedrado. Este tipo de excavadoras son las que se utiliza para poder romper el asfalto, por lo tanto, son vehículos que tienen una gran fuerza y potencia, además de un martillo de grandes dimensiones.
El recorrido comenzó en el convento, sobre las 00:15 horas, para posteriormente realizar un 'paseo' por la plaza Major de Pollença y finalmente terminar en la calle Antoni Maura, donde se ubica la parroquia dañada. En este tramo fue donde un hombre sacó al menor a golpes de la excavadora.
"ES UN ACTO DE IRRESPONSABILIDAD TOTAL"
En una entrevista para 'Els dematins de IB3', el regidor de Urbanismo de Pollença, Tomeu Cifre, afirma que se trata de "un suceso que podría haber acabado en una desgracia".
Además, Cifre comenta que el contacto de la máquina fue forzado para su utilización: "Estamos haciendo obras de empedrado y de mejora del pavimento de las calles del centro histórico de Pollença. Para las vacaciones, habíamos dejado las máquinas bien señalizadas y nos percatarnos que no hubiese manera de que estas se pudiesen utilizar".
"El joven forzó el contacto de la excavadora, consiguiendo así que arrancase. Por lo que tengo constancia, alguien del grupo de amigos que le acompañaba sabía cómo funcionaban este tipo de máquinas. Son menores de edad, se animaron entre ellos a que alguien utilizase la utilizase para hacer una gamberrada", explica.
"Era un momento en el que había bastante actividad en el pueblo, ya que desde el Ajuntament habíamos organizado un fiesta de Navidad desde las 18:00 horas de la tarde hasta las 03:00 de la mañana en medio de la Plaza Major", detalla.
Para el regidor, por suerte, se quedó todo en un golpe significativo, pero podría haber acabado en una desgracia por "un acto que podría haber tenido graves consecuencias".


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)

0:19


----------



## butricio (1 Ene 2023)

¿Eso no tiene una llave?


----------



## >zen< (1 Ene 2023)

Y la policía política que miraba?


----------



## Alf_ET (1 Ene 2023)

_Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. _

Ah bueno, si el chico sólo quería darse un paseo entonces no pasa nada.... Pocas hostias le meten


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)

>zen< dijo:


> Y la policía política que miraba?



Así es, y es proba ale de que el CARBO pille prisión o multa desorbitada que se llevará como premio el puto mono menor por que le hemos fallado…


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)

Alf_ET dijo:


> _Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. _
> 
> Ah bueno, si el chico sólo quería darse un paseo entonces no pasa nada.... Pocas hostias le meten



La última hora dice que es morito y menor, buscarán cualquier excusa y lo taparán, si sale en los medios será para denunciar al carbo por que votaba a Vox


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ene 2023)

Qué grasioso el mena, son nuejstros niiñosss


----------



## Furymundo (1 Ene 2023)

carcel para el varon ese sin uniforme de la mafia estatal.
la poli estaba esperando a ver cuando el varon cometia el delito


----------



## Mitsou (1 Ene 2023)

[QUOTE=">zenQUOTE]El vídeo de la policía mirando tiene pinta de ser cuando ya lo bajaron y hay alguien subido para dejar la excavadora donde estaba


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Ene 2023)

Mitsou dijo:


> [QUOTE=">zenQUOTE]El vídeo de la policía mirando tiene pinta de ser cuando ya lo bajaron y hay alguien subido para dejar la excavadora donde estaba



Lo que tiene pinta es de que el puto morito se va a ir de rositas y el calBo igual tiene que vender el coche…


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Ene 2023)

La multa debería caerle a la empresa que dejo allí la excavadora y al y ayuntamiento por permitirlo


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo, ¿qué piensas de la actuación de uno de vuestros niños?.

Solo quería DE jugar, ¿verdad?.


----------



## ArmiArma (1 Ene 2023)

Esto es una puta chorrada.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Sí, ya lo dije pero no tenía video, gracias,









Sucesos: - Mallorca: tres incendios. Un menor roba una excavadora y con ella estropea la fachada del oratorio del Calvario de Pollença


h t t p s://okdiario.com/ Mallorca: tres incendios y un acto vandálico contra el oratorio del Calvario de Pollença Un menor de edad roba una excavadora y posa el martillo percusor sobre la fachada de la iglesia de Pollença Un incendio arrasa una caseta de madera del Beach Club Mhares en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Ene 2023)

Al moro no le tocarán un pelo, eso ya lo sabemos bien.

El calvo? No creo que salga de esa sin una multa mínimo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Así es, y es proba ale de que el CARBO pille prisión o multa desorbitada que se llevará como premio el puto mono menor por que le hemos fallado…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312216





RayoSombrio dijo:


> Al moro no le tocarán un pelo, eso ya lo sabemos bien.
> 
> El calvo? No creo que salga de esa sin una multa mínimo.



Encima que tal vez salvó vidas…


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Ene 2023)

Una excavadora es un arma mortal. La chusma policial debería haber disparado a matar.

Revelador que los perros del sistema no hagan nada.

@kingfall


Edito @Knightfall


----------



## PACOJONES (1 Ene 2023)

La urbana estaba esperando que se bajara pa ponerle una multa por exceso de velocidad


----------



## Perrosachez (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Zona Caralufa, enhorabuena al subnormal de @Arístides


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ene 2023)

Alf_ET dijo:


> _Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. _
> 
> Ah bueno, si el chico sólo quería darse un paseo entonces no pasa nada.... Pocas hostias le meten



Casualmente el destrozo, en el centro histórico, lo ocasiona contra un templo de culto cristiano, contra una parroquia... pero habrá sido casualidad, sólo quería dar un paseo...


----------



## Khazario (1 Ene 2023)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Esto es una puta chorrada.



Espero que no seas tú el constructor al que le pedirán responsabilidad civil subsidiaria porque el moro mierda haya demolido media iglesia.
Hijo de puta. Ojalá hubiese ido a tu puta casa y te la hubiese demolido para que tuvieses que dormir debajo de un puente mientras el moromierda está durmiendo calentito y con paguita gracias a tus impuestos. Hijo de Puta


----------



## el segador (1 Ene 2023)

El mena ha evolucionado ha pasado del machete a la excavadora, está a un paso de empezar a pagar pensiones como Dios manda.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ene 2023)

Policias funcionarios que cobran mas que en la privada, tocandose los cojones, mientras currito calvo de la privada se pluriemplea.

Asi va a España.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No obstante, apuntan a que el impacto contra la iglesia se habría producido justo en el momento en el que una persona mayor empieza a agredir al joven para bajarle de la máquina, hecho que provocó que se perdiese el control de la misma y se impactase el brazo contra la infraestructura.



Vamos, que ya están culpando a la “persona mayor” y considerando que el ladrón era un angelito. Poco nos pasa para lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## El primo del Adric (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 0:19
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312205



Joder que pretez


----------



## Mandaloriano (1 Ene 2023)

¿Hay algún motivo por el cual todos los árabes llevan el mismo pelo de seta? es ver a un pelodegradado de estos y siempre me pongo en guardia


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (1 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Una excavadora es un arma mortal. La chusma policial debería haber disparado a matar.
> 
> Revelador que los perros del sistema no hagan nada.
> 
> @kingfall



Aquí uno que le imboca, @Knightfall .


----------



## Palpatine (1 Ene 2023)

Los calbos no le temen a la muerte, total, ya están muertos en vida...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Ene 2023)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Aquí uno que le imboca, @Knightfall .



Gracias. Había confundido caballero con rey..... 

Ahora que lo pienso: caballero caballero. jojojojojo


----------



## wopa (1 Ene 2023)

El que no haya robado una excavadora para montar movida que tire la primera piedra. Sois rasistas.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (1 Ene 2023)

Agresión a un menor. Le va a salir pelo para que se le pueda caer. Atención a los comentarios:









El menor que provocó altercados con una excavadora en Pollença fue bajado a puñetazos


El menor de 15 años, que se subió a una excavadora, recorrió Pollença y provocó daños en la parroquia de la Mare de Deu dels Àngels, fue bajad...



www.cronicabalear.es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Ene 2023)

Al final como siempre solo se puede confiar en un calvo español y no en un canicia


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (1 Ene 2023)

La necesitaba para recoger su chabola


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Ene 2023)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Eso no tiene una llave?



Hizo un puente, vienen los mejores.


----------



## Murnau (1 Ene 2023)

Alf_ET dijo:


> _Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. _
> 
> Ah bueno, si el chico sólo quería darse un paseo entonces no pasa nada.... Pocas hostias le meten



Tampoco podemos fiarnos de lo que digan los perrodistos, es más, por sistema se debe desconfiar. Probablemente, lo de según indican los vecinos es un invent como una iglesia.


----------



## XRL (1 Ene 2023)

Palpatine dijo:


> Los calbos no le temen a la muerte, total, ya están muertos en vida...



el aspecto no tiene que ver

con que sea remero ya tiene mujeras dispuestas a estar con ellos

si es malote como este pues tendrá chonacas encantadas de su compañía


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Ene 2023)

Calvo racista votante de VOX,

el morito solo estaba de risas,

que poco humor tienen los fachas.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



La policía mirando sin hacer su trabajo. Vergüenza


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Ene 2023)

Le va a caer buena al moro


----------



## batería (1 Ene 2023)

Es basura pura


----------



## Murnau (1 Ene 2023)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> ¿Hay algún motivo por el cual todos los árabes llevan el mismo pelo de seta? es ver a un pelodegradado de estos y siempre me pongo en guardia



Y lo peor es ver a los mierdas de aquí imitándolos. Y en los juicios sentados todos en el banquillo con el corte de pelo recién hecho, pagado por los remeros idiotas. No les niegan el corte de pelo, jajajaja que idiotas somos.

Estaría bien si les dieran el último segarro porque los van a fusilar, pero les hacen un juicio pantomima, y les meten multa que pagamos los tontos, y que la máquina de expolio del remero continúe.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (1 Ene 2023)

El morito JUGABA A QUE TRABAJABA.


----------



## crash2012 (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>





POBRE CALBO


VA A TENER DOBLE CASTIGO


CALBO Y JODIDO POR DARLE DE OSTIA S A NUEJTROH NINIOH


----------



## Murnau (1 Ene 2023)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Agresión a un menor. Le va a salir pelo para que se le pueda caer. Atención a los comentarios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los veo equilibrados. Ves una tal Harley que puede ser la típica follamoros hija de la gran puta, y parece que va a seguir una ristra de comentarios de putas y bots por gregarismo y zorroridad, pero no, hay unos cuantos comentarios de trolls y manginas tipo solidario idiocía, y lo demás gente sensata.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Ene 2023)

>zen< dijo:


> Y la policía política que miraba?



Ah... si es morito, negrito, amaneradito o tiene chochito, no es delito!

A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## Capitán Walker (1 Ene 2023)

Que le den una medalla al Carbo.


----------



## Alex001 (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La última hora dice que es morito y menor, buscarán cualquier excusa y lo taparán, si sale en los medios será para denunciar al carbo por que votaba a Vox
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312218



Yo me acabo de enterar que era moro hoy


----------



## gpm (1 Ene 2023)

@xicomalo y @Penitenciagite!! Vuestros niños marroquíes vuelven a jugar. Alguna crítica o algo bastardos.


----------



## Desencantado (1 Ene 2023)

EL *ACAB*ose!


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ene 2023)

3000 euros al mes cobran los monos azules


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

Bueno bueno... Compartiendo vehiculo sin mascarilla... Lamentablemente el es menor y extranjero no acompañado, ha sufrido mucho y es inviolable por la ley...

Pero tu... Calvo, divorciado y con un suculento sueldo con el que estrechamente llegas a final de mes...


----------



## carcoma (1 Ene 2023)

Esa basura ni tiene, ni tendrá jamás cabida entre nosotros,
no se que más tiene que pasar para que los subnormales se den cuenta de ello.


----------



## M4rk (1 Ene 2023)

Balla rracista el pvto calbo de mierda, atacando a un niño que no hizo nada, todo por el color de su piel.


----------



## España1 (1 Ene 2023)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La multa debería caerle a la empresa que dejo allí la excavadora y al y ayuntamiento por permitirlo



Donde dejas la excavadora durante la obra?
Que culpa tiene la empresa de que los Moros sepan hacer puentes


----------



## Tanchus (1 Ene 2023)

Nada que un pequeño tiro en la nuca (dado desde el cariño y el respeto a las diferentes culturas, eso sí) no pueda arreglar.


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (1 Ene 2023)

QUE PUTA VERGUENZA DE POLICIA POLITICA TENEMOS.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (1 Ene 2023)

3 tiros en el pecho había que meterle al moromierda, pero no sin antes untar las balas en tocino.


----------



## gold digger (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## zirick (1 Ene 2023)

Típicas travesuras de los moros


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 0:19
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312205



Pufffff


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Ene 2023)

M4rk dijo:


> Balla rracista el pvto calbo de mierda, atacando a un niño que no hizo nada, todo por el color de su piel.



le llamo calvo de mierda

si le dices eso a un calvo es como si llamases nigger a un fucking nigger, le da derecho a hundirte el tabique dentro del cerebro


----------



## Alatristeando (1 Ene 2023)

>zen< dijo:


> Y la policía política que miraba?



La policía miraba por su sueldo


----------



## daesrd (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Esto se podría llamar, El moro loco con la excavadora bajo el pentáculo


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Ene 2023)

Qué puñetazos? le da un par de caneos, "perrodistas" 
....


----------



## Gorrino (1 Ene 2023)

Baleares, primos hermanos de los catalanes. A otra cosa.


----------



## Juanchufri (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 0:19
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312205



Hay una toma mejor en el segundo anterior.







Esta es la juventud española, viendo, con una cerveza, como un morito destroza lo que quiere, seguro que está esperando que se baje para darle amor.


----------



## Llorón (1 Ene 2023)

Al calvo lo van a empapelar por agredir a un menor y por delito de odio contra un pobre morito. Costumbres de españistan.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Ene 2023)

QUe ridiculo es todo


----------



## meusac (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



La policia mirando a ver como se desenvuelve el asunto?


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## La Tabiques (1 Ene 2023)

Como no se tomen medidas para terminar con el “ bacile permitido” , en seis meses estos , derriban un colegio , un hospital , una comisaría lo que se les ocurra….


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (1 Ene 2023)

Cogió la miniexcavadora prestada para currar en la obra y así poder pagaros las pensiones, mira que sois mal pensados. Además con la pericia que la manejaba el joputa del morito seguro que no era la primera vez que cogía una.

La de chusma importada que nos odia y futuros yihadistas que estamos manteniendo aquí. Y la mayoría del populacho español continua mirando para el otro lado.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Ene 2023)

Lo de esos policias es de broma, buenas palizas metian en la plandemia por cumplir ordenes fascistas de los genocidas pederastas billonarios del coronatimo y la basura de politicos que tenemos para joder al ciudadano normal, que es lo unico que saben hacer.
A gente totalmente inocente que no hacia nada a nadie y que no portaba ningun arma, ni bomba, ni nada raro, solo un supuesto virus que el que tuviera miedo con encerrarse le valia .

Pero si es morito y jovencito se quedan mirando, no miran por la gente, no cumplen con su curro, ni con la constitucion, deberian ser expulsados por esa actitud, omision ante un DELITO GRAVE contra PATRIMONIO HISTORICO Y PONER EN PELIGRO OTRAS VIDAS HUMANAS por parte del delincuente.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 0:19
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312205



Esto si que es noticia joder!!

Brotaaal!!


----------



## Tblls (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 0:19
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312205



Esta buscando futuro marido moro


----------



## Alex001 (1 Ene 2023)

gpm dijo:


> @xicomalo y @Penitenciagite!! Vuestros niños marroquíes vuelven a jugar. Alguna crítica o algo bastardos.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Donde dejas la excavadora durante la obra?
> Que culpa tiene la empresa de que los Moros sepan hacer puentes



En intuyendo que eso podría ocurrir pues aleja de las zonas de afluencia. Y sobre todo habiéndole quitado el martillo pilon


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Ene 2023)

nunca falta en estos vídeos las risitas de hienas de las putas hibristófilas que se parten el coño de risa


----------



## yimi (2 Ene 2023)

*El menor que provocó altercados con una excavadora en Pollença fue bajado a puñetazos*


----------



## Mr. Sandman (2 Ene 2023)

Sólo quería jugar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)

Un país serio cobraría los daños a sus padres o en su defecto a su país como responsable subsidiario.

Y lo más cachondo es que puede caerle más condena (por "delito de odio") a quien dice que es moro que al propìo moro:


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Ene 2023)

Hasta que no se instaure la kripteia estos hideputas no nos van a tomar en serio.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (2 Ene 2023)

El morito volvera a sus andadas. La chortina tremenda.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (2 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Futuro aspirante a apropellador de masas en vias peatonales.


----------



## Sietebailes (2 Ene 2023)

Sabe manejar la máquina, futuro palista,estaba pasando la prueba, que sois unos mal pensaos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Al moro no le tocarán un pelo, eso ya lo sabemos bien.
> 
> El calvo? No creo que salga de esa sin una multa mínimo.



HABRÍA QUE MULTAR A TODOS LOS CALBOS.


----------



## Vercingetorix (2 Ene 2023)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Eso no tiene una llave?



Cable amarillo con azul y a correr


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ene 2023)

Yo una vez en mi ex pueblo era verano como las 19.00 iba paseando con mi madre y vi a 3 moros cuchicheando tramando algo en la puerta de la iglesia.
Nos vieron y empezaron a murmurar.
Para mí q o iban a robar o a destrozar la iglesia.
Ahora que vaya un no moro a cuchichear o robar o destrozar una mezquita q es racista.


----------



## JyQ (2 Ene 2023)

"Nosotros no podemos hacer nada, si se meten en tu casa a robarte y estás dentro, no hagas nada. Si lo haces y matas al que se ha colado, lo tiras por ahí en una cuneta e intenta no dejar pistas. A nosotros no nos llames.

A los delincuentes que cogemos, los tenemos que coger sin el uso de la fuerza o nos disciplinan. Tenemos que darles bien de cenar y que cuando los soltemos no pongan una reclamación, o también nos abren expedientes"

Dicho supuestamente por un guardia civil a un amigo mío.

Visto lo visto me lo creo.

No creo que tanta policía y guardia civil no actúen por miedo al delincuente, es más por miedo a sus empleadores y a perder sus empleos, supongo que si por ellos fuese el moro se habría quedado sin dientes de un buen porrazo.

Ahí tenemos el ejemplo de Jerez de la Frontera, vemos cómo el policía le da un porrazo en la boca a un notas, ¿qué sucedió antes?

¿La policía ahora pega a inocentes que pasan por la calle que no han hecho nada y no pegan a quienes deberían como al de la excavadora, o cómo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ene 2023)

>zen< dijo:


> Y la policía política que miraba?



Esos malditos kalbos


----------



## Alatristeando (2 Ene 2023)

JyQ dijo:


> "Nosotros no podemos hacer nada, si se meten en tu casa a robarte y estás dentro, no hagas nada. Si lo haces y matas al que se ha colado, lo tiras por ahí en una cuneta e intenta no dejar pistas. A nosotros no nos llames.
> 
> A los delincuentes que cogemos, los tenemos que coger sin el uso de la fuerza o nos disciplinan. Tenemos que darles bien de cenar y que cuando los soltemos no pongan una reclamación, o también nos abren expedientes"
> 
> ...



Esas palabras también me suenan mucho de haberlas escuchado de algún que otro miembro en algún sitio... y con el añadido: "y que no te cojamos". O sea, ellos son capaces de coger a etarras, que son profesionales del terror, pero con toda la calma del mundo te pueden aconsejar que te deshagas del problema sin que te pillen... porque luego van a investigar. En fin, vaya consejos


----------



## Araco (2 Ene 2023)

" Según indican los vecinos, la intención del menor era la de simplemente realizar un recorrido con la grúa por el pueblo. No obstante, apuntan a que el impacto contra la iglesia se habría producido justo en el momento en el que una persona mayor empieza a agredir al joven para bajarle de la máquina "



Los criminales siempre son inocentes.


----------

